# Voltages



## M1GETMAN (Dec 24, 2015)

Is it ok to leave a fixed voltage if temps are low? Or should i try an offset


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What kind of hardware are you working with? What values have you set?


----------

